# Caption The Picture



## Carolyn (Mar 6, 2007)

What do you think these two are saying?


----------



## binkies (Mar 6, 2007)

Ohh fun! That picture made me giggle!


----------



## SOOOSKA (Mar 6, 2007)

"Mommie it wasn't me it was Wilbur"


----------



## Carolyn (Mar 6, 2007)

:laugh:THAT is A RIOT, Binkies! 

BRAVO!



Just saw your comment, Soooska!! No kidding!! He does have guilt written all over his face!


----------



## NZminilops (Mar 6, 2007)

Here ya go!


----------



## JadeIcing (Mar 6, 2007)

"I told you we would be caught!"


----------



## katt (Mar 6, 2007)

"what's the password?"


----------



## ZorTheMeatball (Mar 8, 2007)

*Carolyn wrote: *


> What do you think these two are saying?





> "thecat put us up toit"





>


----------



## mambo101 (Mar 8, 2007)

Look out for the Rabbit Police!!


----------



## maherwoman (Mar 9, 2007)

*Carolyn wrote: *


> What do you think these two are saying?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## JimD (Mar 10, 2007)

*Carolyn wrote: *


> What do you think these two are saying?


*"Dant ta da! Dant ta da. Dant ta da, ta da!"* 
~ The Pink Panther theme music~

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

...it was the very very very first thing that came to mind!

from here
http://rabbitsonline.net/view_topic.php?id=318&amp;forum_id=1



~Jim


----------



## Michaela (Mar 10, 2007)

"You keep a look-out and I'll make a run for it!!"


----------



## Spring (Mar 10, 2007)

HEY LOOK! The Easter bunny!..... 

Made you look! :brat:


----------



## Carolyn (Mar 12, 2007)

Kudos!:laugh:These are GreatReplies.

Why quit now? Found another unusual picture. 

I can't imagine what's going on here...any ideas?


----------



## Michaela (Mar 12, 2007)

The magnetic bunny!!


----------



## TinysMom (Mar 12, 2007)

I'm honestly not trying to hijack Carolyn'sthread and I hope its ok if I post a picture that I'd like to get folksto do captions for. I've always loved this photo...


----------



## Carolyn (Mar 12, 2007)

*TinysMom wrote:*


> I'm honestly not trying to hijack Carolyn's thread and Ihope its ok if I post a picture that I'd like to get folks to docaptions for. I've always loved this photo...




You're ABSOLUTELY not hijacking this thread at all!! I wantedpeople to post their own pictures that they wanted captionsfrom. 

Can you make it a little bigger? I can't see the little pumpkin's face.

* * * * 

Michaela,

"Magnetic bunny" :thumbup hahahahaha...noquestion! Talk about the love of hay! That littleone is adorable how he's flying over the other's head. It'sthose little rabbits ya have to watch out for.

Heard of flying monkeys, but Never flying rabbits!

That's a difficult picture to caption, I think.

-Carolyn


----------



## TinysMom (Mar 12, 2007)

In that case...here are a few I'd like captions for....

Peg


----------



## SOOOSKA (Mar 12, 2007)

*Hey Mom is the TV working better now?*


----------



## maherwoman (Mar 12, 2007)

*TinysMom wrote: *


> "This is NOT what I had in mind..."
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## maherwoman (Mar 12, 2007)

Loki just did NOT understand her mama's taste in decorating...I mean, really...a hanging bunny??



>


----------



## Pipp (Mar 29, 2007)

LOL! I LOVE this thread! Can't believe I missed it before! 

I'm moving it to Photo Philes! 



sas :elephant:


----------



## Greta (Mar 29, 2007)

*TinysMom wrote: *


> In that case...here are a few I'd like captions for....
> 
> Peg




Mommeee, I'mtired of cheerleading now...


----------



## HoneyPot (Mar 29, 2007)

Mocha: "Ok, when I count to three, you pull from the bottom, I'll jumpup and pull from the top. We can get all this hay down if wework together"

Loki: "Uh... why can't we just eat it from the rack?"

Mocha: "Pssht.. eat from the rack.. Eat From The Rack?! Don't you knowhow much better hay tastes when it's scattered on the floor?"

Loki: "Uh.. ok"

Mocha: "Ok, 1...2... threeeeee"



I'm convinced this is a similar conversation my buns have every evening as they empty their hay rack..

___________
Nadia


Edited to use real bun names for greater effect...


----------



## Haley (Mar 29, 2007)

"I like big butts and I cannot lie..."


----------



## SOOOSKA (Mar 29, 2007)

Good one Haley.

Susan:bunnydance:


----------



## Becknutt (Mar 29, 2007)

*Haley wrote: *


> "PLAYBOY"
> 
> The first thing that comes to my mind with this picture is Hugh Hefner and his blonde girlfriends....


----------



## Spring (Mar 29, 2007)

Loki promised to be waiting in case she fell... guess his priorities changed.


----------



## Brandy456 (Apr 7, 2007)

*Spring wrote: *


>


I have a few for this one...

1. She jumps...And SCOREEEEE 

2. "Your hogging the bottom, i just i just have to get up higher."

3 "Oh you guys din't knowi could fly?"


----------



## Becknutt (Apr 30, 2007)

"What are you lookin at?!"


----------



## maherwoman (Apr 30, 2007)

"Who the heck are you, and where's the treat new people are supposed to give me??"

OR

"I know I'm gorgeous, but I DON'T have to smile about it."

*Becknutt wrote: *


> "What are you lookin at?!"


----------



## Spring (Apr 30, 2007)

*Becknutt wrote: *


> "What are you lookin at?!"


Be afraid.. Be very afraid..


----------



## Flashy (Apr 30, 2007)

'Wow, that Ejector button works REALLY well. I'll just eat hay and pretend I didn't do it.'


----------



## Flashy (Apr 30, 2007)

[align=center]



[/align]


----------



## maherwoman (Apr 30, 2007)

"See what happens when you give me too many carrots?"

*Flashy wrote:*


> [align=center]
> 
> 
> 
> [/align]


----------



## Becknutt (Apr 30, 2007)

"Hey you! Yeah, you with the camera. Get over here and clean this off of me!"

*Flashy wrote:*


> [align=center]
> 
> 
> 
> [/align]


----------



## HoneyPot (Apr 30, 2007)

*Flashy wrote: *


> [align=center]
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Flashy (May 1, 2007)

lol, they made me laugh.

What actually happened was that he jumped in my lasagne, and then afterI had cleaned it off, he remained stained for a few days, lol. Poor guy.


----------



## aurora369 (May 3, 2007)

There's some really good ones here:




http://icanhascheezburger.com/2007/05/03/im-in-ur-field/

http://icanhascheezburger.com/2007/04/27/invisible-cheezburger/

--Dawn


----------



## Brandy456 (Dec 8, 2007)

> >



And pose..got it?



Sorry i grave dug. I missed this topic.


----------



## SDShorty (Dec 12, 2007)

Hehe, great captions. Ok so here is one of Dori


----------



## Brandy456 (Dec 17, 2007)

*SDShorty wrote: *


> Hehe, great captions. Ok so here is one of Dori


I got me some bleach on my nose.


----------



## Becknutt (Dec 17, 2007)

*Brandy456 wrote: *


> *SDShorty wrote: *
> 
> 
> >
> ...


----------

